

Deploy Virtual Demos with LabSlice - LabSlice
http://LabSlice.com
LabSlice allows you to create demos stored in the cloud that you can easily share. Deploy either thick or thin client applications that your customers can load, tweak and play with in just a matter of minutes.<p>We extend the Amazon EC2 cloud to create a:
* Self-service environment, so that your IT and Sales Engineers can easily create their own demos in the cloud.
* Policy controlled lab, where each virtual machine is issued based on the size, type and lease duration restrictions that you specify.
* Sharable cloud, where you can give your peers, customers and business partners access to cloud demos simply by sending an email.<p>We would love to hear feedback from ycombinator and any ideas for improving on the product and making it more useful to other startups.
======
LabSlice
Would love to hear feedback about this startup from the HN startup gurus...

